# Solar Panel Cycling tunnel in Highway Korea



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a36_1427905235


----------



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

Very cool! I wish we had something like that where I live.


----------

